# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  mua card màn hình như thế này đc không?

## nhocmisu@gmail.com

mình định mua 1 cái card đồ họa 256MB GIGA NX84G256HE để chạy chương trình Pinacle (trình dựng phim):d, hok bik có đc hok, tại nghèo mừ[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], main máy mình tên 965G DS4 DDRII 2G, chipset 3,06GHZ, mong mấy huynh chỉ giáo

----------


## inbaongoc007

để dựng phim thì anh nên bỏ thêm 1 ít nữa sẽ có những thức phim dựng mượt hơn , còn về card của anh định mua dựng không được mượt lắm và nếu anh chuyên về dựng phim thì anh nên mua thêm card kỷ xảo nữa anh ah

----------


## tunghk54

theo tôi cứ dùng con 8600 của gi ga là ổn ,phim như thế là mượt rồi ,giá khoảng 120 $

----------


## phuonganh2012

Nếu tính ra một cái máy tính dùng cho ngành kỹ xảo, dựng phim cũng tầm khoảng 20 triệu nhỉ :< (Main xịn, CPU > Core 2 Duo, RAM tối thiểu 2G, HDD tối thiểu 320GB, card VGA 512, card kỹ xảo, LCD >21 inches,...)
Ước gì mình có được như thế nhỉ !

----------


## damtuyen232

oh bạn ơi cái cầu hình vậy là tạm ổn rồi đó nhưng mà mìnhnghix là bạn nên đâu tư thêm chút it mà mua cái card indivia ấy, tội gì thì cũng một lần đầu tư mà sau này còn dung dài dài mà. còn cái main của bạn ấy à nó chạy với tất cả các laọi card có trên thị trường nên bạn không phài lo đâu. ciws vô tư mà mua đi

----------


## giantapta

card invidia làm sao so nổi với GIGABYTE chứ tôi nghỉ ông nên tậu một con GIGABYTE 256 là xài tạm đc rùi

----------

